
The biggest science project on the planet' will be on a racetrack on Sunday - ezhil
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/16/big-data-in-formula-one-mclaren-applied-technologies-at-singapore-summit.html
======
pavel_lishin
> _Sunday 's Singapore Grand Prix final will see tremendous quantities of
> real-time data transmitted to factories all over the world in what's
> expected to be a major technological breakthrough._

> _During the 90-minute race, "we will be seeing about 10 terrabytes of data
> float through the system, which makes it the biggest science project on the
> planet for that period of time, eclipsing even the human genome project,"
> said Ian Rhodes, CEO of McLaren Applied Technologies._

I'm having a really hard time googling for how much data radio telescopes,
etc., typically gather and transmit.

ASKAP seems to generate 7.5 terabytes a second, which beats this by the time
the second second ticks:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4494865/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4494865/)

SKA will apparently generate an exabyte a day, but isn't built yet:
[https://www.computerworld.com.au/article/392735/ska_telescop...](https://www.computerworld.com.au/article/392735/ska_telescope_generate_more_data_than_entire_internet_2020/)

